# Ski Sundown - 1/2/2008 (night)



## Greg (Jan 2, 2008)

*Date(s) Skied: *Wednesday, 1/2/2008 , 6:10 pm - 10:10 pm

*Resort or Ski Area: *Ski Sundown, New Hartford, Connecticut

*Conditions: *Icy bumps. Cold - temps in the low teens falling into the single digits, light breeze.

*Trip Report: *Got to the mountain in the early 6 o'clock hour which was the goal. Took a few runs on the pretty well set up bumps. Saw Grassi and skied with him a few runs. Eventually Nor'easter was roped so they could groom Temptor and Upper Nor'easter. So we had the pleasure of taking some turns on the totally untracked cordoroy on Canyon run with Grassi and MrMagic. Despite how much I love bumps and ungroomed terrain, this run was extremely fun.

Then met up with Brian, the Evils and buddy Nelson. We took another run on Canyon and then off to the sundeck. Beetlenut soon arrived. Great to me you! Another accomplished bump skier who seemed to enjoy our little haunt. 2knees wandered in sometime around 8 pm. Spent the night with the crew hammering the bumps. Nice job Tim and Grassi for banging out many runs on a very challenging Nor'easter. Eventually, the crew dissolved, but Brian, 2knees and I made it to the end grabbing a final chair at 10 pm on the nose.

Particularly entertaining was the tool kid at the end of the night doing donuts in the parking lot and crashing his car into a snowbank. I was tired on the ride home. One of those rides where I didn't even turn on the radio and just zoned out. Cold night tonight. Sipping on a generous helping of rum to warm me up and put me solidly into sleep mode.

Thanks for the company everybody!


----------



## bvibert (Jan 2, 2008)

I had a really fun night, despite the really cold temps (they say it's well below 0 with the wind-chill, my car was saying 5*F on the way home) and slightly icy bumps.  I really felt good on most of my runs and felt like I really made some progress tonight.  It was nice to meet a new AZer in Beetlenut and great to ski with all the others again.  Nice to see Tim and Grassi making some solid progress in the bumps tonight.  I was also impressed with Mr. Gisevil giving Nor'easter a try, you survived without too much trouble and were looking good in the ex bumps.  Nice to meet Nelson too, hopefully he can make it to future AZ gatherings and maybe even start posting on here...

I'm fairly certain there was more I wanted to say, but I'm WAY too tired to really think effectively right now so I'll just go to bed instead...


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm shot.  Fun night despite the temps and icy troughs.  I just passed out watching Superbad.  Time for sleepy.


----------



## Beetlenut (Jan 3, 2008)

Nice to finally meet everyone last night. Great little ski hill you have there!  Really liked the mogul run, especially the leg-eating troughs on the bottom right of the runI.  Ride home only took 11/2 hours. I'm pretty sure someone beat me profusly with a baseball bat while I slept last night, cause my lower back was pretty sore this morning. Looking forward to softer bumps next time!

Bill


----------



## MRGisevil (Jan 3, 2008)

Last night was fun. It was nice to meet Pat, Bill and Chris (thanks for the advice!) and see everyone else again. Happy that Nelson had a good time with us and that Tim enjoyed the bumps. Brian- thanks for the support! I'll figure it out sooner or later 

Back hurts today, so I s'pose it's time to take a couple days off and let it rest. Had a great time last night, guys, thanks for the company!


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 3, 2008)

MRG, that new avatar looks a lot like your ski garb last night.  

My knees and back are feeling it today.  Those bumps were punishing last night.  Especially when you brash in burn in them 5 or 6 times in one night.  Looking forward to Spring bumps this weekend/early next week.


----------



## Greg (Jan 3, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I really felt good on most of my runs and felt like I really made some progress tonight.



Those were very challenging bumps and you skied them well. I was struggling on the last string of bumps. Fast in there and just couldn't help from slamming and banging that stretch.



Beetlenut said:


> Nice to finally meet everyone last night. Great little ski hill you have there!  Really liked the mogul run, especially the leg-eating troughs on the bottom right of the runI.  Ride home only took 11/2 hours. I'm pretty sure someone beat me profusly with a baseball bat while I slept last night, cause my lower back was pretty sore this morning. Looking forward to softer bumps next time!
> 
> Bill



Again, great to meet you too, Bill. The bumps should be sweet next week with the warm-up. Join us again! I'm thinking maybe Tuesday night for me instead though.



MRGisevil said:


> Back hurts today, so I s'pose it's time to take a couple days off and let it rest. Had a great time last night, guys, thanks for the company!



Nice avatar! :lol: My lower back is tweaked too. I landed waaaaay backseated off that bottom kicker and fought to stay upright. I should have just laid down. Banging those bumps for 4 hours on all but three runs probably didn't help either...


----------



## Greg (Jan 3, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> MRG, that new avatar looks a lot like your ski garb last night.



Glad you made the connection, Sherlock... :roll:


----------



## 2knees (Jan 3, 2008)

i'll join the sore back club.  no way around it, those puppies were rock solid.  the sheet ice in the troughs didnt make life any easier either.  I think thats the most difficult i've seen that run since they started seeding it 2 years ago.  still had a great time and nice to meet some new people.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 3, 2008)

Greg said:


> Glad you made the connection, Sherlock... :roll:



If you had a sleepy, confused, and sore emoticon I would have put it at the end of my post.  ;-) I'm two steps behind today.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 3, 2008)

My back is a little sore today, not as bad as I thought it would be though.  I'm actually feeling better as a whole than I though I'd be.  I'm sure tomorrow will be kinda rough though, as the second day usually is...



Greg said:


> Glad you made the connection, Sherlock... :roll:



:lol: :lol:


----------



## MRGisevil (Jan 3, 2008)

Greg said:


> Glad you made the connection, Sherlock... :roll:



:lol:

But yeah, I'm in the _der der der_ club today too, Grassi... super tired!


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 3, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> :lol:
> 
> But yeah, I'm in the _der der der_ club today too, Grassi... super tired!



Then factor in some inebriation and watching half of Superbad when I got home and this guy is shot today.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 3, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> :lol:
> 
> But yeah, I'm in the _der der der_ club today too, Grassi... super tired!



While I'm not _too_ sore.. yet, I am super tired too.  I was starting to doze off sitting here at work... 

I did make the Storm Trooper avatar connection right away this morning though...


----------



## severine (Jan 3, 2008)

bvibert said:


> While I'm not _too_ sore.. yet, I am super tired too.  I was starting to dose off sitting here at work...


And you have a LONG day ahead of you!  

I did warn you ahead of time about Marge's new camouflage though   Love the storm trooper connection...wouldn't have thought of that.


----------



## MrMagic (Jan 3, 2008)

ahh what a great night last night ! great to meet some new people how many days till next wed night?


----------



## bvibert (Jan 3, 2008)

severine said:


> Love the storm trooper connection...wouldn't have thought of that.



She mentioned that she thought she looked like a storm trooper a few times last night and even went so far as to sing a few bars of the Imperial March (the song played when the bad guys come on screen in Star Wars), so it wasn't a hard connection to make this morning...


----------



## bvibert (Jan 3, 2008)

MrMagic said:


> how many days till next wed night?



6, counting today...


----------



## Greg (Jan 3, 2008)

bvibert said:


> She mentioned that she thought she looked like a storm trooper a few times last night and even went so far as to sing a few bars of the Imperial March (the song played when the bad guys come on screen in Star Wars), so it wasn't a hard connection to make this morning...



Who wants to pitch in and get Marge one of these that she can ski around with?


----------



## bvibert (Jan 3, 2008)

This would be cooler:


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 3, 2008)

Greg said:


> Who wants to pitch in and get Marge one of these that she can ski around with?



What you all don't know is that is Greg's wallpaper.  Dork... ;-)

Actually, I have a tattoo of the Rebel Alliance symbol on my ankle.  Red Squadron of course...


----------



## MRGisevil (Jan 3, 2008)

That is sooooooooooo cool! I want one! And the helmet too!


----------



## Greg (Jan 3, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> What you all don't know is that is Greg's wallpaper.  Dork... ;-)



Payback for the Sherlock comment, I guess...


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 3, 2008)

Greg said:


> Payback for the Sherlock comment, I guess...



Payback shmayback.  I was raised on and am currently sustained by the mutual mocking of friends.  Respect the ;-)


----------



## Beetlenut (Jan 3, 2008)

2knees said:


> I think thats the most difficult i've seen that run since they started seeding it 2 years ago. still had a great time and nice to meet some new people.


 
Well, as usual, I picked the most opportune time to try out the Sundown bumps! Still had a blast though. Worst injury was hurting my sholder trying to get up after falling into a leg-eating trough.  Sore back today, but bending down is overrated anyway. 

Oh, and I Respect the :wink:!


----------



## Greg (Jan 3, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> Well, as usual, I picked the most opportune time to try out the Sundown bumps! Still had a blast though. Worst injury was hurting my sholder trying to get up after falling into a leg-eating trough.  Sore back today, but bending down is overrated anyway.
> 
> Oh, and I Respect the :wink:!



It just means you owe yourself a revisit when it's warmer and the bumps are softer. Like next week.


----------



## Beetlenut (Jan 4, 2008)

Greg said:


> It just means you owe yourself a revisit when it's warmer and the bumps are softer. Like next week.


 
Don't think I hadn't thought about that as soon as I heard the warm temps forecasted for next week. I'm going skiing in Maine the following weekend, and doubt that I could do both. A revisit is definitely in the plans though, as well as an AZ trip up north!


----------

